# BeerSmith 2 - Volumes dont add up



## New_guy (21/1/14)

Hi,

Sorry if this has already been asked -

Why does Beersmith 2 tell me to add 50.81 Lt of water (see photo 2) for a batch volume of 27 lt (see photo 3)

Also what is it saying fly sparge when I have (I think I have) set it up for BIAB with no sparge?







Cheers

New_Guy


----------



## Parks (21/1/14)

You'll have about 10L loss due to grain, and you have set 3.79L TUN loss so 50.81 sounds about right to get 39.59L in your kettle, pre boil.


----------



## Parks (21/1/14)

I like the bit where you fly sparge with negative 3.79L of water :blink:


----------



## New_guy (21/1/14)

Parks said:


> I like the bit where you fly sparge with negative 3.79L of water :blink:


yeah! I agree - what the fire truck does that mean?


----------



## New_guy (21/1/14)

Where does it show loss due to grain?


----------



## Parks (21/1/14)

It doesn't in your images. I really haven't used the mobile version but in the desktop version you set in preferences -




For some reason in the current version it doesn't have the correct metric units...


----------



## Tex083 (21/1/14)

+ 7.5L boil off? Either that's a wide shallow pot or not correct, have you actually measured this? Mine is 3.5L/hr I'm using an electric element in a keggle.
Loss to grain sounds a bit high too, I know the base setting is a bit low but try 1.1-1.3 

I recently listened to a Beersmith podcast Brad said do 5 brews before you change anything, then change 1 parameter at a time. 
Beersmith is good bit takes a bit of tuning.


----------



## New_guy (21/1/14)

Tex083 said:


> + 7.5L boil off? Either that's a wide shallow pot or not correct, have you actually measured this? Mine is 3.5L/hr I'm using an electric element in a keggle. Loss to grain sounds a bit high too, I know the base setting is a bit low but try 1.1-1.3 I recently listened to a Beersmith podcast Brad said do 5 brews before you change anything, then change 1 parameter at a time. Beersmith is good bit takes a bit of tuning.


I used the settings from the "stainless steel keg" that was in there as a default.
I brew in a 50lt Keg and want 26lt batches for my 30lt FV


----------



## SimoB (21/1/14)

I think there stainless steal kegs are 58 lt - can send you my profile for a 50L keg set up (when i get home)

To me it seems you may have something wrong with the mash profile. :-/ you would probably only need 20 lts for that grain bill.


----------



## Tex083 (21/1/14)

Sorry I was on the phone before and couldnt access Beersmith, I will have a look at my settings now and post them up.

Ok the default setting for a SS keg in Beersmith is 37.85L Batch, 50.88L Boil and 35.02L into the fermenter
If I put the same malt bill into my Beersmith I get a Mash in vol of 19.3L and sparge of 30L - which sounds a little high but puts you up to 50L
If I change the equipment back to my HERMS I get A mash in vol of 16.6 and sparge of 23.8 giving an OG of 1.054 (I use 80% eff. BIAB gets slightly less)


Can you take a photo of the equipment setup page on beersmith and we should be able to nut it out.


----------



## Tex083 (21/1/14)

After playing around a bit I have forund that you probably havent selected the correct mash profile.
On the desktop version under the design part where you add the grain, hops and yeast. You have a beer style indicator which allows you to target the brew your making - BS adjusts the target gravity, IBU's and colour.
Under that is the Mash and carbonation settings, you MUST choose BIAB this will remove the batch/fly sparge thing, when I had it set to Single infusion it was giving crazy numbers. Try changing the MASH profile.

http://www.beersmith.com/help2/index.html?mash_profiles.htm

p.s Im in Pascoe Vale South let me know if you need a hand.


----------



## New_guy (21/1/14)

SimoB said:


> I think there stainless steal kegs are 58 lt - can send you my profile for a 50L keg set up (when i get home)
> 
> To me it seems you may have something wrong with the mash profile. :-/ you would probably only need 20 lts for that grain bill.


cheers mate that woudl be great


----------



## SimoB (21/1/14)

Here is a screen shot of mine... your trub losses and stuff may be different depending on how your pick up tube is placed.


----------



## SimoB (21/1/14)

double check your mash profile though, there may be an extra step in there or something.


----------



## New_guy (21/1/14)

Tex083 said:


> Sorry I was on the phone before and couldnt access Beersmith, I will have a look at my settings now and post them up.
> 
> Ok the default setting for a SS keg in Beersmith is 37.85L Batch, 50.88L Boil and 35.02L into the fermenter
> If I put the same malt bill into my Beersmith I get a Mash in vol of 19.3L and sparge of 30L - which sounds a little high but puts you up to 50L
> ...





Here is my BIAB mash profile


----------



## warra48 (21/1/14)

BeerSmith actually enables you to design your own mash profile, and save it for future use. No need to use their pre-determined ones.


----------



## Tex083 (22/1/14)

Looks ok but I'm not familiar with the mobile version.


----------

